# Vendre son iPod mais combien ?



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Je vois arriver la nouvelle génération de iPod et je me demander combien vendre mon iPod G3 20Go pour pouvoir le remplacer par la génération 4. Comme j'ai aucune idée du prix auquel je peu le proposer j'attend vos conseils.


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2004)

Tout dépend de son état (égratignures ?) et de son âge...  Dans un autre forum, benjamin disait qu'il faut compter 100¤ en-dessous du prix du neuf...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Il date de Noël et il a des micro rayure sur le verre de l'écran mais rien de grave car il passe sa vie dans la housse. Donc si je prend comme prix de départ 449,00 - 100 = 349 et donc pour les mini micro rayure et parce que je suis sympa  je le propose à 300 ça devrait aller... nan ? 
Donc pour moi si il ne baisse pas les prix je pourrais avoir un iPod G4 20Go à 449,00 - 300 donc 149  le top !


----------



## naas (18 Juillet 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre forum, benjamin disait qu'il faut compter 100¤ en-dessous du prix du neuf...


ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

Mince alors si il baisse le prix de 100 euros les 20Go parce qu'ils le mettent à la place du 15 alors je dois faire 299 - 100 = 199... Heu je trouve que vendre un truc 199 ¤ alors que neuf on l'a payé 449 c la merde... Mais si je continu je fais pour le 20Go tjrs 299 -  199 = 100 donc pour moi un iPod 4G 20Go à 100 euros. ou un iPod 4G 40Go a 200.. Mais c bizarre que Apple propose le iPod 4G  moins cher que le mini...


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2004)

Les prix de l'iPod, en occasion, évoluent peu. Et 100 euros de moins que le neuf, c'est le prix constaté sur pas mal de sites de petites annonces. Mais 300 euros pour un iPod 3G acheté 450 reste, me semble-t-il, un prix plus réaliste.
Après, faites ce que vous voulez


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2004)

L'iPod 4G ne sera pas à 300 dollars=300 euros. Compte 350-379 euros. Enfin, il y a de fortes chances.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> L'iPod 4G ne sera pas à 300 dollars=300 euros. Compte 350-379 euros. Enfin, il y a de fortes chances.



Oui je pense que je vais faire comme vous dite mais je vais attendre de voir les prix officiel sur Apple Store pour le iPod 4G et j'ai fais ma recherche et sur ebay il vende un iPod 15Go 280 euro donc on est dans les bonnes marges donc  le mien (iPod G3 20) je le proposerai a 300


----------



## tornade13 (18 Juillet 2004)

Tout dépend de son état j'ai été en voir 2, un dans ma région et un sur taverny le premier était un G2, pas trop cher mais dans un état pitoyable tout rayé pourtant sur la photo ça le faisait bien et le 2eme était un G3 récent sans casque et plus de facture bref j'ai tourné les talons  :hein: , sinon sur les annonces de macG les vendeurs sont bien gentils mais trop gourmand ils vont le regretter maintenant...

Mais je pense que le mini en alu doit être mon fragile, et vu que c'est juste pour la zique pas besoin de gros DD...


----------

